# 501: getting too hot even for the cat



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

My 501 tends to get *really* warm. So warm, in fact, the cat that usually sleeps on the receivers now avoids it. I've noticed after it's been on all day that I can't hold my hand on it for more than a few seconds. I have yet to notice the cooling fan come on, though.

Should I be concerned? I guess if it starts locking up, then I'll know it's a problem


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

You can fry an egg on a Replay


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

maybe you just need to blow all the hair out of it?? :lol:


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

It's a week old :lol:

(But that is the case rather often with the computers )


----------



## bentbike1 (Oct 10, 2002)

1 it is normal for these units to heat up but never have your animals sleep on theses devices 2 get a small fan and run air over the unit also make sure the unit is not in a case with no air then keep a thermometer near it and keep record of the temp if it continues to rise there may be a problem


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Well I understand things got hot. I'm one of those ppl with six fans in his very-overclocked computer  

What concerns me is it gets that hot but the fan still does not turn on.

I guess I should've phrased this differently: how hot must the 501 get before the fan kicks on?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bentbike1 _
> *1 it is normal for these units to heat up but never have your animals sleep on theses devices*


Ever try and tell a cat to not do something... Doesn't happen.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Exactly. My cats and I have a mutual respect now. I gave up on trying to be a dictator when they started rebelling (read: chewing thru everything from cat 5 cables to my telegraph key).

And just look at my avatar. Could you say "no" to those cuuute widdle faces? :lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, just like thise two goofballs...


----------



## bentbike1 (Oct 10, 2002)

if there are fans and your not hearing them then you have a issue with the fan and should call tech support and have your system replaced i have a older 700 series the web tv i dont heaaaaaar a fan but it may not have one i havd a tivo so it had a fan on the back if there is a fan there will be a hole with a grill put your hand near there and see if air moves out


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

We own five cats..yep that's right five!  
And if one of them started chewing on my computer wires... :eek2:
There'd be trouble! 
J/K But..I wouldn't be to happy about it!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I think my asthma is acting up just reading this thread.....

***WHHHEEEEZZZEEEEEEEE********


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

HAve you thought that maybe some of the cat hair getting into the device may be acting like insulation making it hotter?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

How many cats do you own Topcat99? 
What Cnsf says makes sence..go get out the ol' vacume
cleaner! :lol:


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Scroll up. I said this thing is a week old 

Having 6-8 fans in your overclocked computers teaches you very quickly the nsulating properties of cat hair


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

You'd have to have a lot of cats in order for it to have cloged up with hair in just a week!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

TopCat, mine is in a fairly tight space with barely a hair for ventilation on top and it runs fairly cool and I've never heard a fan kick on. I feel it to make sure it's not getting too hot after I've had it running for a few hours or have left it on overnight.

My 6000 is a different story, with the OTA mod, it gets quite warm, especially since I yanked out the extremely noisey fan, but I give it a space of it's own and it has plenty of ventilation. If it gets too warm (summer), I put an auxillary fan blowing on it.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Talking about Hot stuff..
In the summer my computer heats up so much! Does this happen to any of you? It also starts making a low "To hot to be turned on" sound. Not to change the subject.. I'm just curious?


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Wait until a fan dies at 4:30 in the morning and your temp alarm goes off. First time it happened I thought it was the smoke alarm :lol:


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

:lol:
Hopefully it'll never come to that.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I always run the AC for a few minutes before turning it on. I also turned off the hardware monitoring alarms....it'll cool off soon enough....


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TomCat _
> *You can fry an egg on a Replay *


Same with UltimateTV, even when it's turned off (but still plugged in)


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCat99 _
> * (read: chewing thru everything from cat 5 cables to my telegraph key).
> *


R U a ham?


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> 
> R U a ham? *


Yeppers  -.. . -. ...-- -..- .--. ..-.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

That was all spaced, but the board ran it together...


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TomCat _
> *You can fry an egg on a Replay *


:lol: Think of it this way Topcat...
If your stove ever broke you could cook supper on it!


----------

